# if you cancel a pax for no show can they still rate you ?



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

in the past 2 day i received 2 one star ratings can't under stand all others were 5 stars. only thing i can think of is yesterday and today i cancelled 2 rides for no show can they still rate you?


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

The basic answer is "NO"..


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

Sorry but if not ratings forum . then where should i post


----------



## MadePenniesToday (Feb 24, 2017)

Your post is fine here.

Also to confirm, riders can not rate you when you cancel.


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Sorry - my mistake.. 
Need...more...coffeee!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

islanddriver said:


> in the past 2 day i received 2 one star ratings can't under stand all others were 5 stars. only thing i can think of is yesterday and today i cancelled 2 rides for no show can they still rate you?


Neither drivers or riders get to rate cancelled trips. However, a driver can sometimes get a ride request from the same rider a few minutes after they just no showed them, if the driver accepts then the rider will obviously get to rate them for that ride, and may (unjustly) factor the previous cancellation into the rating they give. Personally, I usually don't accept rides in such cases.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Cancelled trips can't be rated.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

There was a glitch when you could but I dont think uber factors these in to driver ratings

It could be an accident lol there have been maybe a dozen times since in app tipping came out when tutoring riders on how to tip me when guiding them through the tipping process that they would choose 1 star lol


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

I can see why someone would rate someone low who tried to encourage them to tip. Unless they initiated the tip conversation, that's certainly how it would appear to most riders.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

never ask a pax for a rating and never would


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

I was responding to Kodyhead.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Parableman said:


> I can see why someone would rate someone low who tried to encourage them to tip. Unless they initiated the tip conversation, that's certainly how it would appear to most riders.


I am confused to your reply, my post was for new or Inexperienced riders who are asking me to walk them through the tipping process and dont know how. I already earned a tip at that point.

I never ask for tips or have a tip box, imo I consider it rude and unprofessional


----------



## Parableman (Jun 9, 2018)

Yeah, I misunderstood what you said. I thought you meant they were deliberately choosing 1 star when you offered to take them through the process, but it looks upon re-reading that you meant they accidentally chose 1 star out of not knowing what they were doing.


----------

